# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Κοκατιλ

## dio20_4

Έχω ένα κοκατιλ το οποίο είναι γεννημένο τον Ιανουάριο. Τρώει από το χέρι μου, έχει κομένα φτερά, όταν τον βγάζω έξω δεν κάνει σαν χαζό αλλά κάθετε ήρεμα. Το ανταλλάσω γιατί δεν έχω πολύ χρονό για να είμαι πλέον μαζί του. Και όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι ένας παπαγάλος που θέλει να του δίνεις σημασία συχνά. Το ανταλάσσω με κάποιο πουλί που οι υποχρεώσεις του να είναι πιο λίγες, όπως καναρίνι, budgie (θηλυκό γιατί αρσενικό έχω), καρδερίνα κτλ. Θα προτιμούσα αν υπάρχει κάποιος ενδιαφέρομενος να είναι από Θεσσαλονίκη. Όποιος ενδιαφέρετε ας στείλει pm.

----------


## zack27

Γνωμη μου οτι οποιο πουλι και να εχεις χρειζαζεται να διαθετεις χρονο και σημασια αλλιως δεν θα ειναι ευτυχισμενο!!!!Αν λειπεις πολλες ωρες οτι πουλι και να εχεις καλο ειναι να του εχεις και ταιρι...κ λογικα οταν λες καρδερινα εννοεις εκτροφειου πιστευω!!!!
Συγνωμη αλλα δε ξερω τι λογικη εχει να δωσεις ενα πουλι για να παρεις ενα αλλο αφου πανω κατω εχουν τις ιδιες αναγκες!!!

----------


## -vaso-

Διονύση βάλε καμια φωτο να το δούμε!!!

----------


## dio20_4

Έχεις δίκαιο σε αυτό που λες αλλά ένα πιο μικρό πουλί, όπως είναι ένα καναρίνι ή μία καρδερίνα, δε γίνετε να το βγάζεις έξω γιατί θα σου φύγει. Δεν είπα ότι δε θα τα φροντίζω, έχω είκοσι λεπτά χρόνο για να τα καθαρίσω και να καθήσω μαζί τους, απλά δεν έχω περισσότερο. Ο Dio (budgie) που έχω, είναι μαζί μου 6 χρόνια, όλη την ώρα μπαινοβγαίνει στο κλουβί του, το κοκατιλ δε μπορώ να το αφήσω ελεύθερο. Και τώρα με τη  δουλειά δεν έχω χρόνο για να το μάθω να βγαίνει έξω χωρίς την επίβλεψη μου. Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες τι εννοώ.

----------


## zack27

Σε 20 λεπτα σε ποιο απο τα πουλια που εχεις θα αφιερωσεις χρονο?μονος σου πιο πανω ειπες οτι το βγαζεις και καθεται ηρεμο!!!!δν το συνεχιζω για να μην βγουμε offtopic.καλυτερα θα ηταν να το χαριζες για μενα!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

*Παιδιά παρακαλώ να μην συνεχιστούν τα άσχετα σχόλια, γιατί απο'δω κ πέρα θα διαγράφονται χωρίς προειδοποίηση!
Το τι θέλει ο Διονύσης είναι δικό του θέμα, δεν είμαστε εδώ για να τον κρίνουμε!
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για την αγγελία του καλώς.
Ο καθένας κάνει ότι μπορεί για τα πουλάκια του κ τους αφιερώνει όσο χρόνο έχει!
*

----------


## dio20_4

Το συγκεκριμένο πουλί θέλει κάθε μέρα να βγαίνει έξω και όχι μόνο όταν έχω ρεπό. Όταν είμαι σπίτι ασχολούμε πάνω από δύο ώρες και με τους δύο παπαγάλους μου αλλά αυτό γίνετε μόνο όταν δεν δουλεύω, μία δύο μέρες την εβδομάδα.  Επειδή βλέπω έχεις κι εσύ κοκατιλ θα ξέρεις ότι πρέπει να βγαίνει καθημερινά έξω. Εγώ δυστυχώς τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν έχω αυτή τη δυνατότητα και γι'αυτό θέλω να το δώσω σε κάποιον που θα ασχοληθεί και θα έχει χρόνο.

----------


## dio20_4

Εδώ σας στέλνω δύο φώτο από το Κοκατιλ

----------


## greekn1c

αρσενικο ειναι η θηλυκο?
βασικα θηλυκο ψαχνω εγω αλλα ειμαι κρητη οποτε λιγο μακρια !!

----------


## dio20_4

Αρσενικό είναι, ναι όντως είσαι πολύ μακρυά!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Εγώ το πουλάκι για θηλυκό το βλέπω πάντως...
Διονύση εσύ πως ξέρεις το φύλο του??

----------


## Athina

Διονύση ενδιαφέρομαι εγώ για το πουλάκι...Μένω Θεσσ\νίκη κέντρο! Στείλε μου πμ

----------


## dio20_4

Από τα μαγουλάκια του, όλο και πιο έντονο γίνετε το πορτοκαλί. Έτσι δε το βλέπουμε το φύλο??

----------


## Marilenaki

Διονύση στη μετάλλαξη Pearl το ενήλικο αρσενικό χάνει τις περισσότρες από τις πέρλες του, το κεφάλι του γίνεται κατακίτρινο και αποκτά 2 εντονα πορτοκαλί μάγουλα. Αντίστοιχα το ενήλικο θηλυκό διατηρεί όλες τις πέρλες του όπως όταν ήταν μωρό. Το δικό σου αφού γεννήθηκε τον Ιανουάριο ειναι 6 μηνών αρά δεν μπορεις να το καταλάβεις ακόμα από τα χρώματα. Η αναγνώριση για το φύλο μπορεί να γίνει μόνο με το σφύριγμα που ξεκινάει στος 4-6 μήνες στα αρσενικά. Και όταν λεώ σφυριγμα εννοώ να κάνει πολλους διαφορετικούς ήχους και όχι συγκεκριμένους όπως στα θηλυκά.

----------


## Niva2gr

Δες κι εδώ: http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B1%CE%BB%CE%BF..

----------


## Athina

Διονύση τελικά τι έγινε?

----------


## vikitaspaw

Διονυση ενδιαφερομαι κ εγω για το κοκατιλ...εχω μπατζι να σου δωσω κ το κοκατιλ θα παει στο αγορι μου που εχει ξετρελαθει με τον δικο μου τον ριο..αν ειναι στειλε μου πμ

----------


## sakis276

Διονυση με  ενδιαφερει και μενα ο παπαγαλος.Μια διευκρινηση.Τον παπαγαλο θα τον δωσεις μαζι με το κλουβι του?Εχω και καναρινι να σου δωσω και μπατζι,απλα αν κανονισουμε και θελεις μπατζι θα πρεπει να περιμενεις λιγες μερες για να βγουν απο την φωλια και να μπορω να διακρινω το φυλλο τους,γιατι μεχρι τωρα μονο ενα εβγαλα θυλυκο το οποιο ομως θα το κρατησω επειδη ειναι ολο λευκο.Σε λιγες μερες θα βγει και η επομενη γεννα.Απο καναρινια εχω να σου δωσω και φετινα(αλλα δεν διακρινω φυλλο ακομα)και περσινα,εκει διακρινω.

----------


## emina

εγω ψαχνω εδω κ πολυ καιρο αρσενικο κοκατιλ,μολις τωρα ειδα το θεμα αυτο....εχει δωθει το πουλακι;αν οχι ειμαι στην Καστορια, βολευει;μπορω να σου δωσω καναρινι αν θελεις!

----------


## velzevoula

καλησπερα... ενδιαφερομαι για το κοκατιλ (αν φυσικα ειναι ακομα διαθεσιμο)...
εχω ηδη ενα θηλυκο και ηθελα να του παρω και μια παρεουλα...  :Happy: 
ισχυει  η προταση σου για ανταλλαγη με καναρινι ή τελικα θα το  χαρισεις?
απο καναρινια εχω αρκετα...

Υ.Γ.  ειμαι απο αθηνα...

----------


## Athina

σου έστειλα πμ!!!  :winky:  
από Θεσσαλονίκη!

----------


## akoylini

> Εδώ σας στέλνω δύο φώτο από το Κοκατιλ


ειναι θηλυκό

----------


## vikitaspaw

τι εγινε τλκ με το κοκατιλ βρηκε σπιτι?

----------

